# Info on blue tongue lizard



## Starlitskie (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi there. 
I am caring for a blue tongue lizard for a few months and have a couple of questions. 
It has a heat pad and has never had a heat lamp but should it?
Its primary food source is dried meal worms, it also has a jar of lizard food. I am just wondering what its diet should be as from what I've read they can eat quite a varied diet? 
And what species of Australian blue tongue is this?


----------



## Ajar5 (Mar 28, 2021)

Heat lamps are preferred for bluetongues but mats are ok. It's an eastern bluetongue(tiliqua scincoides). They are omnivores. A lot of people feed quality dry puppy or cat biscuits and dog food, preferably ones with no artificial colours or preservatives. Dog rolls are good also, chicken or turkey with vegetables types are favoured. Try use ones with vitamins and minerals paying special attention to calcium and D3 in the ingredients. Snails are their favourite but make sure they're collected from somewhere snail bait isn't used


----------



## Starlitskie (Mar 28, 2021)

We went and purchased a reptile heat lamp today but I've been advised I should use a coil uvb bulb with 200w socket also? So was going to get tomorrow.

I've read into the food diets so will have a look tomorrow seeing as everything is shut as its Sunday here.


----------

